# Thunder Road Sauce



## dacfan (Aug 15, 2020)

Does anyone know of a copy cat recipet for Thunder Road Sauce  It is wing sauce they have at Calhoun's and the Smokey Mountain Brewery in Gatlinburg, TN.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 15, 2020)

I’ve never heard of it but it sure sounds interesting. Is it a spicy sauce or more of a bbq sauce?


----------



## dacfan (Aug 15, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> I’ve never heard of it but it sure sounds interesting. Is it a spicy sauce or more of a bbq sauce?


It's sweet and spicy


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 15, 2020)

dacfan said:


> It's sweet and spicy


Sounds delicious


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 15, 2020)

Maybe 

 TNJAKE
 can help


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 15, 2020)

I've had thunder road shrimp at the brewery before. Pretty tasty. I looked for copy cat recipes but couldn't find one. I'm pretty sure the brewery sells it already bottled though


----------



## SlickRockStones (Aug 15, 2020)

Don’t know if they sell the sauce. We’ve been there once and the sauce is good but wings were sub par. We frequent Calhoun’s in Gatlinburg and the original on Kingston Pike in Knox.  We park at Calhoun’s in Gat and get their PP beer cheese nachos and get four hours of parking free with paid receipt.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Sep 3, 2020)

Stopped by Calhoun’s on Kingston Pike for a lunch of their brisket black bean chili nachos with beer cheese drizzle, tomato and jalapeño. They were great but Bunny agreed that the PP nachos with baked beans and beer cheese drizzle is better. Was able to procure a bottle of their coveted Thunder Road wing sauce. So here ‘tis.


----------



## dacfan (Sep 3, 2020)

When I emailed them they told me they didn't produce the sauce for online sale. By the looks of that bottle maybe they will be.  Either way im loading up when we go to Gatlinburg  in a few weeks.  anyhow thanks for the pic.


----------



## dacfan (Sep 3, 2020)

SlickRockStones said:


> Stopped by Calhoun’s on Kingston Pike for a lunch of their brisket black bean chili nachos with beer cheese drizzle, tomato and jalapeño. They were great but Bunny agreed that the PP nachos with baked beans and beer cheese drizzle is better. Was able to procure a bottle of their coveted Thunder Road wing sauce. So here ‘tis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How kind of price did they have on it?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 3, 2020)

Thunder road sauce is good but I love Calhouns BBQ sauce. Have been trying to copy it for years and cant ever get it right.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Sep 3, 2020)

SVF is right. Their bbq sauce is pretty goll darn good. The wing sauce was $4.00 . Our waitress  brought the bottle out cold and she couldn’t get the label to stick being cold and wet. It’s either bottled to order from a refrigerated larger container or just stored cold.  I have some tenders breaded up in House Autry chillin in the fridge to fry and toss in the TRWS.


----------

